# Feeding at 6 months old



## PrincessLeia (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi all

We have recently reduced our 6 month old puppy’s feeds from 3 times per day to 2. We just divided the total daily quantity by 2 instead of 3. When she was on 3 times per day she finished her food at all meal times, however on 2 she often doesn’t want her breakfast until much later in the day and often leaves a small amount in the bowl. I’m loathe to leave the bowl down all day, but she just doesn’t appear to enjoy her kibble as much as she used to. By the way - she’s extremely food orientated and is still very interested in our meals (we don’t give her any and have to shut her in the kitchen when we eat) even though she may have a full bowl of her food left untouched. Eventually she will eat, but as I’ve said often leaves a little. We didn’t have this at all when she was on 3 meals a day. What you you think is going on here? Should we go back to 3 meals a day?

Thanks
Anne


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If she was happier on 3 meals and is not overweight I would go back to 3 meals personally


----------



## PrincessLeia (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi there, so this is an ongoing problem. I’ve put her back to 3 meals per day but she still has a very eratic eating pattern. Since Monday this week she’s had one or two small meals each day, probably half of what she should have (and what she was previously eating). I took her to the vets yesterday who said clinically she’s fine and in herself she’s full of beans. The vet said she may just be fussy and we shouldn’t pander to her as she may be holding out for human food (she is still very keen on our food, treats etc). Vet also said not to give her any treats but she doesn’t have many of those anyway, just when we’re training. We’re to take her back next Tuesday if things don’t improve, but that’s seems a long way off as she’s only little (6.20 kg) and I’m so worried she’s going to lose weight. She’s drinking fine. Should I just give in and give alternative food?


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Probably not. But like most of us you probably will 😂


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Zelda is a super picky eater we just roll with it and she's never lost weight. I've noticed she doesn't really like eating out of a bowl she'll eat more readily when I use it for training or put it into some of her games. You could try that. I don't see a problem with just trying a different brand of food.


----------



## Laura67 (Jan 6, 2022)

PrincessLeia said:


> Hi all
> 
> We have recently reduced our 6 month old puppy’s feeds from 3 times per day to 2. We just divided the total daily quantity by 2 instead of 3. When she was on 3 times per day she finished her food at all meal times, however on 2 she often doesn’t want her breakfast until much later in the day and often leaves a small amount in the bowl. I’m loathe to leave the bowl down all day, but she just doesn’t appear to enjoy her kibble as much as she used to. By the way - she’s extremely food orientated and is still very interested in our meals (we don’t give her any and have to shut her in the kitchen when we eat) even though she may have a full bowl of her food left untouched. Eventually she will eat, but as I’ve said often leaves a little. We didn’t have this at all when she was on 3 meals a day. What you you think is going on here? Should we go back to 3 meals a day?
> 
> ...


Hi I’m having the same problem so I know how hard it is


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

We had the same problem when Coco was about that age so I would scatter her food in the garden n let her find it n play cardboard chaos in the house with it scattered in it and when out a walk she ate loads of her kibble not all dogs like eatin from a bowl they like to work for it lol try it n see .Then she turned her nose up at it altogether so I switched to raw about 8 month ago n she's never looked back she scoffs her food I a minute n on the odd occasion that she doesn't I take it away then try again later .They must get fed up eatin same kibble every meal .Try not to worry she will eat when she's hunger as long as she's drinking and jumping about she's fine x


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Monty has had very fluctuating appetite due to teething. One day, he eats his portions, the next day he does not. I doubt he will starve to death with a full bowl. So, as long as they run around, are happy and take treats, I think they are fine


----------

